# I found a trap that is very harmful to the interests of the driver



## gomo (May 29, 2019)

I found a huge trap. In our city, I received an order from a liquor store. Since I never drink, I don’t know the types and differences of liquor. The owner of this liquor store (Indian with a beard about 35 years old) deliberately gave me wrong liqueur. Where I sent it to the customer, the customer was surprised, and said that they have not ordered this type of wine. I am very helpless. Sometimes customers accept the wrong wine, but give me 1 star🌟. Sometimes customers ask for a replacement, and I have to return the wine to the store, which is a waste of time. Because there have been at least 5 orders for the same person working in the same liquor store. I suspect that the owner of the liquor store has recognized that I am not good at distinguishing liquor categories and deliberately gave me some unsalable liquor for me to give to customers. Because even the return is almost no loss to the store. I don’t know that sometimes the customer did not check the package when I arrived, and found that the type of wine was wrong after tens of minutes. Will DD refund the customer? Or send other drivers to return the wine to the store? If there is no need to return to the store, then DD will pay for the customer and pay the wrong liquor to the liquor store. Then the owner of the liquor store has no loss. Promote the unsalable wine smoothly.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

gomo said:


> I found a huge trap. In our city, I received an order from a liquor store. Since I never drink, I don’t know the types and differences of liquor. The owner of this liquor store (Indian with a beard about 35 years old) deliberately gave me wrong liqueur. Where I sent it to the customer, the customer was surprised, and said that they have not ordered this type of wine. I am very helpless. Sometimes customers accept the wrong wine, but give me 1 star🌟. Sometimes customers ask for a replacement, and I have to return the wine to the store, which is a waste of time. Because there have been at least 5 orders for the same person working in the same liquor store. I suspect that the owner of the liquor store has recognized that I am not good at distinguishing liquor categories and deliberately gave me some unsalable liquor for me to give to customers. Because even the return is almost no loss to the store. I don’t know that sometimes the customer did not check the package when I arrived, and found that the type of wine was wrong after tens of minutes. Will DD refund the customer? Or send other drivers to return the wine to the store? If there is no need to return to the store, then DD will pay for the customer and pay the wrong liquor to the liquor store. Then the owner of the liquor store has no loss. Promote the unsalable wine smoothly.








*YES*


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

gomo said:


> I found a huge trap. In our city, I received an order from a liquor store. Since I never drink, I don’t know the types and differences of liquor. The owner of this liquor store (Indian with a beard about 35 years old) deliberately gave me wrong liqueur. Where I sent it to the customer, the customer was surprised, and said that they have not ordered this type of wine. I am very helpless. Sometimes customers accept the wrong wine, but give me 1 star🌟. Sometimes customers ask for a replacement, and I have to return the wine to the store, which is a waste of time. Because there have been at least 5 orders for the same person working in the same liquor store. I suspect that the owner of the liquor store has recognized that I am not good at distinguishing liquor categories and deliberately gave me some unsalable liquor for me to give to customers. Because even the return is almost no loss to the store. I don’t know that sometimes the customer did not check the package when I arrived, and found that the type of wine was wrong after tens of minutes. Will DD refund the customer? Or send other drivers to return the wine to the store? If there is no need to return to the store, then DD will pay for the customer and pay the wrong liquor to the liquor store. Then the owner of the liquor store has no loss. Promote the unsalable wine smoothly.


Ok? Well it is a liquor sale. So I know the app sometimes is not clear but if you are not familiar you can ask the store clerk to show you their tablet so that you can verify the order, which is your right as an independent contractor. You can also contact the customer to verify prior to leaving the store. Lastly, for liquor orders, you can contact support and tell them it is a liquor order and that the customer refused the order. For liquor orders, at least in my experience, they will generate a return to the store which you also get paid for. Lastly, if you feel these deliveries are a trap and a problem for you, maybe you should not pick up from there.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Stop accepting orders from that liquor store.


----------



## gomo (May 29, 2019)

The Jax said:


> Ok? Well it is a liquor sale. So I know the app sometimes is not clear but if you are not familiar you can ask the store clerk to show you their tablet so that you can verify the order, which is your right as an independent contractor. You can also contact the customer to verify prior to leaving the store. Lastly, for liquor orders, you can contact support and tell them it is a liquor order and that the customer refused the order. For liquor orders, at least in my experience, they will generate a return to the store which you also get paid for. Lastly, if you feel these deliveries are a trap and a problem for you, maybe you should not pick up from there.


You are doing the right thing, and I am trying to do it. Every time I arrive at this store, I tell the owner of the store the name of the customer, and then tell the owner how many items there are. If the distance is very close, I will directly show the content of the order on my mobile phone to the store owner. The boss usually fills the order in a black plastic bag and hands it to me. In this case, the wrong type of wine should not be a mistake caused by misunderstanding or carelessness. It may be a deliberate mistake. I now try to avoid this tired store order. Unless in a very slow and very slow time period occasionally pick up orders from this store.


----------



## gomo (May 29, 2019)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Stop accepting orders from that liquor store.


It was me. After I became aware of this problem, I had already rejected many orders from this store. Occasionally there are high-value orders in this store. The first thing I do when I enter the store is to take photos of the order content. I want to let the shop owner know that I care about the accuracy of the order now. Thank u


----------

